# Heidi & Spencer eloped in Cabo



## jenntoz (Nov 24, 2008)

All "spur of the moment" ... and of course Heidi happened to have a Ballenciaga white flowing dress & Us Weekly was there to take pics for their magazine, lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

And still, no one cares.


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_All "spur of the moment" ... and of course Heidi happened to have a Ballenciaga white flowing dress & Us Weekly was there to take pics for their magazine, lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And still, no one cares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 24, 2008)

*waits for the divorce cover of US....*


----------



## jenntoz (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And still, no one cares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, come on Shimmer...admit that you are attracted to the flesh colored beard


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh it's the constant photo-opping that just draws ME in. I dunno about you guys.


----------



## jenntoz (Nov 24, 2008)

My favorite "unstaged" photos of them was Heidi sitting in a chair on the sidewalk crying about her bad CD
Link to pics, Sooooooo good for lol's...
Heidi Montag Driven to Tears, Taunts Madonna


----------



## couturesista (Nov 24, 2008)

Lawd, please don't let these two have a seed!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 24, 2008)

Just chiming in to say - I've no idea who these people are - and from the sound of it, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

I will have nightmares if they have children.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Please. No crotchfruit for them.


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 24, 2008)

these two make me sick


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 24, 2008)

For America's most hated couple..they sure do make a shitload of money..


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 24, 2008)

Guys theyre not going to have a child. Theyre going to adopt from africa and name the son Dunk cause hell be tall and play basketball


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2008)

Both of them make me want to barf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The fact that they are famous for nothing irks me.  Good luck to them I guess.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

I loath these two like i cannot explain. They are like the scum of the earth.
The day she births his child is the day life as we know ceases to exist, or at least at some point it will due to there offspring.

The worst photo op was last month. Heres the scenario; typical day in LA. Spencer (fully equiped with pub-rific beard) is carrying around a 6 pack and a shot gun and wearing some kind of crazy palin/mccain t shirt. Heidi is wearing cut off jean shorts (the kind with the pockets hanging out) And a tarty Palin/lipstick kiss pink tank top. They pause on a bench so Spence can read (i know... fake!) a bit from a book called "How to profit from an economic crisis" or something. Meanwhile, heidi is kissing him. 


ugghhhh


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 25, 2008)

psshh, how many more times will we see a story like this? these people are cuhhhrazyy
my favorite publicity stunt was the us weekly cover where heidi was all "ohhh boo frickety whoooo!! SPENCER BETRAYED ME!" and then spencer was there for the interview...im like wait a minute.....wthhh????


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 25, 2008)

oh good lord... when will it end?!?!


----------



## Brittni (Nov 25, 2008)

Where have I been? WOW, haha. Pathetic. I can't wait to see their little bundles of sickness.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Guys theyre not going to have a child. Theyre going to adopt from africa and name the son Dunk cause hell be tall and play basketball_

 
omg! i remember those two fuckers saying that on tyra and then tyra's dumb ass LAUGHED! WTF??!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_My favorite "unstaged" photos of them was Heidi sitting in a chair on the sidewalk crying about her bad CD
Link to pics, Sooooooo good for lol's...
Heidi Montag Driven to Tears, Taunts Madonna_

 
i am DYING!!!
i never saw these pics!! they are SO staged! why the freak is that chair just sitting out in the middle of nowhere?? lmao!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 25, 2008)

I just don't get it, do they have fans somewhere???
This girl represents everything I hate, she is soooooo fake!!!

Come on, let them grow old and be forgotten, PLEASE!
Go away, people don't like you, they laught of you, not the same thing!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 25, 2008)

Who effing cares, these 2 are LAME


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

I totally dislike him...and I almost borderline Hate her...I am asking God right now for forgiveness...He is a dork and she is just...HER>>>> Teeth and stuff and all!! Uggghhh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   They are so deserving of each triffling over


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe it's a lie.. a conspiracy.. those two love lame jokes and love to create dramas. Remember how these two always love sensations and make sensational news all the time.. maybe they're running out of sensational things to do and instead go towards fake marriage..


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i am DYING!!!
i never saw these pics!! they are SO staged! why the freak is that chair just sitting out in the middle of nowhere?? lmao!!!_

 

OH Lauren
 Heidi Ho is priceless in this shot BOOO HOOOO I'm such a Nobody and being on LB couldn't even help my voice!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I loath these two like i cannot explain. They are like the scum of the earth.
The day she births his child is the day life as we know ceases to exist, or at least at some point it will due to there offspring.

The worst photo op was last month. Heres the scenario; typical day in LA. Spencer (fully equiped with pub-rific beard) is carrying around a 6 pack and a shot gun and wearing some kind of crazy palin/mccain t shirt. Heidi is wearing cut off jean shorts (the kind with the pockets hanging out) And a tarty Palin/lipstick kiss pink tank top. They pause on a bench so Spence can read (i know... fake!) a bit from a book called "How to profit from an economic crisis" or something. Meanwhile, heidi is kissing him. 


ugghhhh_


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Nov 25, 2008)

I am EXTREMELY dissapointed in Cabo's shark population for not eating these two when they had the chance! 

They annoy me soooooooooooooooo much! Hes so creepy


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 25, 2008)

The media must be having a slow news day.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Oh, come on Shimmer...admit that you are attracted to the flesh colored beard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I CANNOT wait to hear Joel's take on this on the next episode.


----------



## joey444 (Nov 26, 2008)

Barf!!!!!! These two make me wanna throw up...


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 26, 2008)

*yawn* 

sooo yeah.. if we ignore them, will they go away?


----------



## dollbaby (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe these 2 putzes are actually famous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see maybe Heidi because of the whole Hills thing, [even so, she doesn't deserve all this attention] but wtf did Spencer do to acquire fame?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He just makes me sick the most. 

Heidi was out of the spotlight for a bit and then all of a sudden she emerges on the covers of mags talking about her new bod. LMAO!! C'MON ALREADY?! 

& HER MUSIC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 What is this world coming too? 

They NEED to go away.... I'm sooo sick of hearing their crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so sick of the fake.. where the hell are the real ones at!?


----------



## dollbaby (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I CANNOT wait to hear Joel's take on this on the next episode._

 






 yes!!! i'm going to pee my pants!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 27, 2008)

why does every pic I see of her look like she *thinks* her life is a music video? I saw Spiedi in Vegas once, and I swear, she even moves and flings her hair in slow-music-video-motion! (it's sooo wierd)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

OOOH BTW guys...Don't everyone rush over at once ...But I think there are still a few Team HEIDI t-shirts left on E-Bay....

Shimmer post a picture of yours for those that wonder what they look like


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 27, 2008)

LMAO HERE'S THE MCCAIN/PALIN PHOTOSHOOT LINK!
Heidi and Spencer's McCain/Palin Photoshoot [PIC]

Anyways I think they're both perfect together.
They're both hungry for any attention,really ugly on the inside and out,and more fake than stuffing tissues into your bra.
I bet she is pregnant.
Btw what the heck is wrong with Spencer?
As in what does he do except be a lazy @$$ slob all day?!


----------



## animacani (Nov 27, 2008)

Yuk..!


----------

